# Minn kota mount puck



## k.cheshire (Jan 14, 2011)

Call master repair in Stuart. I think they have what you need.


----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

k.cheshire said:


> Call master repair in Stuart. I think they have what you need.


I did get ahold of them and they do sell a plate, but thats all it is. Its a rectangular chunk that you drill your own holes in (unless your local and then they can do it). It drills to the TM, then on top of the existing top plate. 

So this has me thinking, can i just drill new holes in my top plate now for the ulterra? Has anyone done that? I mean they want me to drill it into a blank piece of starboard, then that to my top plate, but i don't see why i can't just drill it straight to my current top plate. My ulterra comes tuesday, so i can't look at it all right now to see if it can be done, but i don't see why i couldn't screw the ulterra to my current RTA 19 top plate.


----------

